# The Tank Is Devastated...



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everybody!

About a month ago, i saw some green hairy algae in my 40 gallon tank. I thought it was just, you know, some algae, so i cleaned it up and left it as it was. In a few days, i saw more than there was at first, and pretty soon, like in 5 days, my whole tank was covered up in green hairy( and i mean HAIRY!!) algae, from top to bottom. All the sides are covered with it, and even some is on the lamps( the hood). I tried several times to clean it up, use a siphon, change water, use a sponge, and i turned out the lights for almost a week to make the algae stop growing. I dont think its due to excess of light, but it might be, anyway, i am frustrated
my tank looks like it hasnt been cleaned for years, and please, anyone who can help, can they please please please give me some advice and info??
I am afraid my fish and plants will die, if not taken care of soon!


----------



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

The have stuff to remove algae from the tank that is safe for planted aquariums. Go to your local fish store and ask if they have some. If not go to the Dr. Smith & Foster website


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

How often do you do water changes? One of the easiest ways to get algae is by not doing enough water changes!


----------



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

try this link. It should help. 
AlgaeFix: Aquarium Maintenance & Algae Control


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

A little more info might help a bit. Things like maintenance schedule, lighting and photo period, tank stocking to include any live plants.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

no chemicals at all is needed, go buy some TRUE siamese algae eaters and your problew will be gone in less then 3 days. my 52g planted had hair algae, got two of them buggers and within 3 days my tank was and still is algae free.

Siamese are the best.


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all, again!
Wow, I actually had three otocinclus catfish, but they didnt eat the algae at all, so i moved them to another tank, i will see if my local fish store sells any siamese catfish, i really wanna try them now! thanks for aswering!

for the algae removal chemical thing, i tried some of that, like, at the time the problem started, but nothing happened. The light is on from 8 in the morning to 9 in the evening. I have 6 tiger barbs, 1 angelfish, 1 dwarf gourami, 4 cherry barbs, and 3 armored catfish. Is that considered as overstocked? I atually had 9 tiger barbs, 4 angelfish, and 5 cherrry barbs, bu they died... so, i dont know... 
I clean the tank 1 times a week, i siphon, and scrape the algae off, i guess that's it... I feed the fish 1 time in the evening, and ya, by the way, these are the plants i have in there: some amazon sword echindorus, some hygrophilla difformis( wisteria), some onion plant, like valisneria, and a red plant i forgot wat its called, i will try to get pictures of the tank as soon as possible. 

Thanks for help, everyone, and yes, I will check out the website!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

becareful, dont buy an algae eater unless you are sure its a SAE, also sold as algae eating sharks, they are distinct in colors but others are very close. the top and bottom are the same color, the black line is thicker and darker then others, also the black line flows into the tank, others stop or go all the way thru the tail.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont understand how all of it happened so suddenly without you knowing. 
5 days is quite a stretch. I check out my tanks 25+ times a day! 


Might want to re-think keeping aquariums if you just let them go for several days at a time.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

One thing about hair algae, it is almost always due to excess nutrient or silicates and excess light. The more it grows the more, other things begin to die and this causes them to leak more nutrients into the water. Are you using any ferts, plant tabs, or well water? Now about the lights. You did not mention the type of lights or the wpg, but right off hand you have them on for 13hrs!!!! That is way too long. Shoot for 8-10hrs max.

Please fill us in on the rest. Test your nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia. If hair algae is growing and fish are dying then something is off. Ohh, and when the fish die, do you take them out right away or do you let them decompose in your tank....which leaks more nutrients.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> no chemicals at all is needed, go buy some TRUE siamese algae eaters and your problew will be gone in less then 3 days. my 52g planted had hair algae, got two of them buggers and within 3 days my tank was and still is algae free.
> 
> Siamese are the best.


I love my SAE's. I bought 5 of them originally just to control algae and now they've become some of my favorite fish. I don't know why... they're just so active and I like watching them. I feel the same way with my danios. They're so cheap and often looked at like just starter fish but they've been among the most entertaining fish ever. They were the first 6 I bought and I still have all 6.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Z400 said:


> I dont understand how all of it happened so suddenly without you knowing.
> 5 days is quite a stretch. I check out my tanks 25+ times a day!
> 
> 
> Might want to re-think keeping aquariums if you just let them go for several days at a time.


That is kind of a harsh statement. I have had algea "take over" a tank in a few days. But that doesn't mean I wasn't watching or caring for the tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Algae can take over in a matter of hours if conditions are correct.

I check my tanks about 10 times a day and observe(anger manage) for two hours a night watching them. Ive gone to bed with a tuff of GHA and woken up with an entire piece of decor covered in it, IRON rich water is the #1 cause for hair algae.


Z400, you might want to see a therapist, you seem to have OCD and a complex inferiority issue.

Guess what, I got a 15g tank that hasnt been maintained in 3 weeks OMG guess what, my snails are all doing fine in a dark closet with no heat and a small sponge filter. guess I should rethink keeping and just sell my 2000K+ in livestock and equipment and keep a hampster or something.

I dislike individuals who are dictator like in the hobby.


Z400 musta started keeping when gore invented the internet.

I suggest putting the troll on ignore. It works great, only times you see his/her crap is when others quote it.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yup


Now its time for the trash talking. 
Typical tough guy thing on the internet. 


keep em comin!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Alright, no bashing on the persons thread.

Yes it was a harsh statement, but he is entitled to his belief, whether we want to listen to it or not.


----------

